# Mom's without Mom's #6



## amlikam (Nov 19, 2008)

Thought I'd start us off again, the old thread was long and much older. (thanks PP poster for the suggestion)


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

My mom died almost a year ago, so I guess I can join you here.


----------

